
Codestre.am: streaming your code to the masses - jamesjyu
http://codestre.am/
======
clvv
Here is a quick-and-hackish way to stream / broadcast your terminal
(<http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/6788/>):

    
    
        script -qf | tee >(nc -l -p 5000) >(nc -l -p 5001) >(nc -l -p 5002)
    

The client can then run `nc your_ip port` to watch your terminal live.

Also, I once wrote a node.js script that broadcasts recorded terminal
sessions. To see a demo:

    
    
        nc wei23.net 5000
    

Code is on Github: <https://github.com/clvv/scriptbroadcast>

~~~
jperras
Netcat continually astounds me. The amount of functionality that that little
tool provides is just short of incredible.

~~~
Edootjuh
It's actually not so much netcat, but the Unix system that has such
flexibility.

------
eddie_the_head
Really amazing, I haven't seen something this interesting on Hacker News in a
long time. Pair programming and mentorship are only a couple of low-hanging
fruits this could be used for. Awesome to see socket.io at work and kudos to
the team at LearnBoost.

------
dmor
Have been hoping for someone to do this for so long - kind of like casting
Star Craft, but codecasting instead. Rock on!

------
pfraze
I'm enjoying it. One thought I have is, maybe time compression tools for
playback. The pressure to keep interesting makes it harder to work.

~~~
Rauchg
Definitely. I guess this became obvious as people started using it, but I'll
add this really soon.

------
WiseWeasel
Well, 'masses' might be overstating the market of people willing to sit
through streaming terminal sessions.

~~~
kmfrk
Yeah. I think this might be interesting for tutelage and education, though. It
makes live-programming more viable for long-distance learning and helps
globalize programming.

~~~
WiseWeasel
Something like "Code Streaming for Mere Mortals", or "Code Streaming Made
Simple" might seem like a less peculiar choice of words. I just envision the
reactions of horror should the masses subversively be exposed to streaming
code.

~~~
kmfrk
They'll think their computer is getting hacked, yeah. Don't want to be on the
other end of that support call.

------
jergason
I really like the design of the site. Clean, minimal, but still unique with
lots of personality.

------
jedschmidt
In case you're curious, yes, codestre.am even passes the inception test:
<http://codestre.am/s>

------
moe
I like it a lot. Very polished (although the server is getting a bit hammered
right now).

The only thing missing seems to be 256-color support.

------
endlessvoid94
This is great. Pair programming quickly and easily over the web isn't exactly
trivial right now. Good job.

------
moe
Since node is still a little finicky, some installation hints:

\- Be sure to have latest node version (0.6.14).

\- Don't use -g, just 'node install codestream' instead (-g requires root and
should not be used)

\- The binary will then be in ~/.npm/codestream/0.1.0/package/bin/codestream -
just symlink that to somewhere convenient[1]

\- If you get an error try: npm install pty.js (pty.js was a missing
dependency for me)

[1] The npm-dev is sadly not very unix-savvy, hence these extra-hoops

~~~
Rauchg
I just pushed a new version that should sort out the dependency problems
(0.1.1)

------
monzee
Looking forward to this. Registration doesn't seem to work yet.

Please add 'monospace' to the font-family declaration. The site looks terrible
in Ubuntu.

~~~
TooTallNate
'monospace' fallback added. Thanks!

~~~
monzee
This is so cool. I only wish the screen were a little bigger and could show
all the colors.

------
pbjorklund
Very cool. Crashes in Chrome 19.0.1084.1 dev on OSX Lion after a few minutes
though.

------
RegEx
This reminds me of when the creator of minecraft was streaming a coding
session via Justin.tv while he was pumping out a game for a contest.

------
larelli
Also, there is Playterm [1], which does the same thing for shell recordings
made with the 'script' command. 'script' and the player 'scriptreplay' are
shipping with most modern distributions, e.g. they come in the package
bsdutils on Ubuntu.

[1] <http://www.playterm.org>

~~~
antono
Actually they use ttyrec. And also you should always remember size of your
terminal and fit it to one of two allowed sizes. <http://shelr.tv/>
automatically saves term size and allows records with free dimensions.

------
jrgifford
They must be really being hit hard, my connections keep timing out. :(

------
antono
Installation instructions for shelr:
<http://shelr.tv/records/4f7adf9ae9f6190001000001> :)

------
there
Just signed up, tried to create a new stream and there was no text box under
"Topics". I clicked "Next" anyway and got a "Forbidden" page. Clicked back,
reloaded, there was a text box there, and I was able to create a stream.

I see that I have to install node and your package, but I don't want to. I
would prefer just to upload a script(1) file, since it may have been captured
on a remote system at another time, or I may want to edit it to remove
sensitive information. I don't know what your node script is going to send, so
I'm not going to run it while I'm connected to a live system.

------
antono
Also. Take a look at <http://shelr.tv/>

------
marcelfahle
Very cool. I can see me using it for all things I need to remember in the
future..

------
sickill
No nonsense asciicasting for serious hackers: <http://ascii.io/>

~~~
ktoso
Nice. gonna show some git tricks to my colleagues using it :-)

------
kolev
Yes, crashes Chrome, and on top of it - signups don't really work. Very
unexpected low quality from LearnBoost!

~~~
kolev
Keep downvoting, but this won't change the fact that LearnBoost released
something that was not ready for prime time. Also learn to read carefully
before downvoting as the key word is "unexpected", i.e. I obviously like
LearnBoost.

~~~
Void_
You're getting downvotes because you're complaining about an innovative, cool
thing on hacker news that couldn't deal with the traffic. Just try it later.

Edit: I didn't downvote your comment.

~~~
kolev
I am pretty used to many sites not being able to sustain the HN traffic and I
never commented on those, but my main point was that I did not expect a
service from LearnBoost to be like that as I respect those guys.

